# Cheatersville



## Lovingwife315 (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there also a site to expose OW like on cheatersville?


----------



## walkonmars (Aug 21, 2012)

shesahomewrecker

(dotcom)


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Whats wrong with cheaterville.com?


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

I think people should have a credibility check like they would when they apply for finance.
You meet a woman /man and you send the details to a credibility reference agency that records all reports (with evidence) of cheating, lying and gold digging.
A nice high score is a keeper.
A low score and you send them packing.

I think I just started a new venture.


----------



## Ostera (Nov 1, 2012)

Numb-badger said:


> I think people should have a credibility check like they would when they apply for finance.
> You meet a woman /man and you send the details to a credibility reference agency that records all reports (with evidence) of cheating, lying and gold digging.
> A nice high score is a keeper.
> A low score and you send them packing.
> ...


This


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Numb-badger said:


> I think people should have a credibility check like they would when they apply for finance.
> You meet a woman /man and you send the details to a credibility reference agency that records all reports (with evidence) of cheating, lying and gold digging.
> A nice high score is a keeper.
> A low score and you send them packing.
> ...


From the late 80's movie _Amazon Women on the Moon_:

http://youtu.be/DSfnZMmOYws
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Awsome, what a find. Well done Grayson


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I've lost count of how many times I've seen that movie. It's kind of a sketch comedy format, with the conceit being that you're watching a late late late movie with tons of commercial interruptions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

